
Why 400-Day and 1000-Day Clocks Run So Long - troydavis
http://clockinfo.com/posts/7588
======
gandreani
> The clock movement supplies one unit of energy to the pendulum for each
> oscillation. A torsion pendulum oscillates about 8 to 20 times more slowly
> than a swinging pendulum. This represents a major savings in energy, enough
> to increase an 8-day running time to 64 to 160 days.

This is way cool. Just looking around real quick, the first of these models
were made in 1900: [https://clockhistory.com/0/schatz/model-
names/standard-400-d...](https://clockhistory.com/0/schatz/model-
names/standard-400-day-clock/page1.html)

I wonder what how this was discovered, measured, and tested. Making prototypes
and measuring how long it lasts is obviously too time consuming.

